# Texteffekt in Indesign



## nrsdesign (29. April 2004)

Hallo 

Angenommen ich habe in Indesign CS irgend eine Farbfläche und eine Textzeile in der gleichen Farbe, die teilweise auf der Fläche liegt. Der Rest der Zeile ragt über die Fläche hinaus und liegt "normal" auf der Dokumentfläche. Gibt es einen Trick in IDCS, damit der auf der Fläche liegende Text automatisch weiß wird, quasi ein Negativ? Oder wie macht ihr das immer? 

danke im Voraus 
Nico


----------



## Hercules (6. Mai 2004)

Am besten wandelst du den Schriftzug in Vektoen um (in Pfade umwandeln) und benutzt dann den Pathfinder. Ich weiß grad die richtige Funktion nicht aber irgendeine Funktion gibt es beim Pathfinder mit der das .


----------

